# unaccessible box...{solved}

## muhsinzubeir

well ive been struggling to get my machine online for a while now, but im running out of ideas.I have set port forwarding in my router to my desktop (static ip 192.168.0.25), and i can see the ports on the machine are open using "nmap localhost".But 

```
ssh <external ip>
```

 just hangs there and all fun stuffs like vnc....just cant access this box over the net.Same applies to ftp/http servers....if u try http://<externalip> nothing there...

Can somebody help to diagnose the cause of this pls...i really wanna have my own servers, but till havent been successful to launch anything  :Crying or Very sad: 

P:S

vnc,ssh,http(lighttpd) works locally(in my lan) to exclude configuration issues, im using just default settings en very basic settings so lighttpd nothing in there just http://localhost-->It works!...En vnc,ssh works great in my home network.

----------

## nativemad

Hi

Most of the routers out there will just block this kind of triangle-route (acessing the external IP form the internal LAN)... Sometimes there is a "bypass" option which would help you in that case...   :Wink: 

Cheers

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *Quote:*   

> Most of the routers out there will just block this kind of triangle-route (acessing the external IP form the internal LAN)

 

Do you mean actually im online?but i couldnt just access it because of this triangle?Which will mean from outside i will be able to access it  :Very Happy: 

I dont remember to see the bypass option, but ill re-check when i get back home later on today.

Thanks for the tips

----------

## nativemad

 *Quote:*   

> Do you mean actually im online?but i couldnt just access it because of this triangle?Which will mean from outside i will be able to access it  

 

Yes, this is what i mean!   :Razz: 

The easiest way to have it accessible from in and out the same way, is to have an internal DNS-server which resolves the desired names to the internal IP...   :Wink: 

----------

## muhsinzubeir

Any interesting simple how-to to setup dns-server ?Google research gave these outcome:

dns howto

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_a_DNS_Server_with_DJBDNS

ive setup domain name on one free site http://www.dyndns.com/...en i see a howto for ddclient http://gentoo-wiki.com/Ddclient

PS:

These howtos are sometimes outdated en if uve never done somethin b4 can be really waste of efforts... thats why i decided to ask b4 i get back home to start tackling the issue.

Thanks...really appreciated

----------

## xtz

DNS for Rocket Scientists

----------

## nativemad

Actually, you don't need a dns-server, if it's just a little lan... And for the external dns-stuff, you've got the ddns-client...

On the boxes that are alway on the lan, just enter the internal ip and the external name to /etc/hosts.

You could do a little startup-script (etc/conf.d/local.start) on a laptop and such to watch out, if you're at home, and then copy the right /etc/hosts there....

Of course, a dns server is always nice, especially with a dhcp server... i heard that dnsmasq woud be fine and easy to setup! I always use bind/dhcpd, but these are a bit hard to setup the first time....

----------

## muhsinzubeir

thanks guys for the help i really appreciate...i havent been successfully to resolve name issues(i need more time on it probably ill have to look at it in my holiday)... but temporarily i have removed the router part.En my ftp server is online finally some outcome he  :Razz: 

cheers...

----------

